# Favorite and/or unusual freezer jam recipes



## girlwithasword (Aug 10, 2009)

I am teaching a class on freezer jams this Saturday, and would like to compile a list of fun and favorite freezer jams. Anyone got any good tried and true, and/or unusual recipes they'd like to share? thank you!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

175 Best Jams, Jellies, and... has a recipe for Raspberry Jalapeno Jam. It is very good.

I'll try to find it and post the recipe later tonight.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

My sister makes a strawberry/black raspberry jam using the Ball pectin and directions -- it's out of this world.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

I just made strawberry/blueberry and it was amazing and also peach/blueberry. I canned them but they could just as easily have been frozen.

9 cups combined fruits, crushed
6 cups sugar
1 box pectin

Gladrags: The strawberry/black raspberry sounds yummy - I might have to try that!


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Pineapple-Coconut Conserve
It's on my list of things to try - haven't done it yet. Mainly because I don't "do" freezer jam, and I haven't taken the time to convert the recipe to a cooked version.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I use to always make a berry mix jam using blueberries, raspberries(black &/or red) & mulberries. Now we've moved & can't get the mulberries but the jam was wonderful. Use to make pies with the same combination of berries also.

Now I use raspberries & blueberries since that's what I have.


----------

